
Facebook Value Drops To $2 Billion - jmorin007
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/12/facebook-value-drops-to-2-billion
======
cabalamat
I was talking with some friends last night about Facebook, or "Shitebook" as
one called it. We all agreed that Facebook was annoying, but not as annoying
as MySpace.

The first social networking site that does it right will make a fortune.

